# can I...?



## emabige (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a L28E (280Z engine) and a 240sx, I was planing on giving the 240 a SR20VET, but I decided to put the L28E (6 inline engine) on it. Can I do that?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It can be done but it involves a lot of work; the electrical connections can be very challenging to make it work.

If you want some other motor in your 240sx instead of the KA24, consider installing the SR20DET, not the SR20VET; the SR20DET is a very popular conversion; lots of folks here on this forum have done it with great success. Lots of good writeups.


----------

